# Buy Business in Singapore



## MS8421 (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

My company is based in New Zealand and is looking to buy a business in Singapore.

Can anyone recommend any website or channel which would be useful?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

based in NZ, sourced in India

What business would you like to buy ?

A shell company ?? 

well, you should approach one of the many lawyers here who will do the legwork for you.

Ah .. what is your budget, by the way ?


----------



## MS8421 (May 29, 2012)

Food Processing or International Trading (i.e. import/export) of Food Products / Commodities...





ecureilx said:


> based in NZ, sourced in India
> 
> What business would you like to buy ?
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what would your budget be then ??


----------

